# [AAW Games] Not the Snow White you know: A 3.5 D&D/Pathfinder adventure unlike any other.



## Mike Myler (Jul 11, 2014)

After launching yesterday at 1PM EST/10AM PST, the *Snow White Kickstarter* is bounding ahead!


The initial funding goal is approaching fast (and only a couple of the limited pledges are available!) and AdventureAWeek.com is ecstatic to see the rapid response everyone has had thus far to this macabre retelling of _Snow White_! After breaking 6 digits in the first day, it seems like the sky is the limit and we're making sure everyone gets word of this fantastic project.


What's coming your way in _Snow White_....


a dark retelling of the thoroughly researched classic Hessian fairy tale!
exclusive _Snow White _dice as add-on after the first stretch goal!
_Assassin's Breach_ constructible tavern gambling dice game by Justin Andrew Mason!
a Hammerdog Games compatible GM Screen!
digital download sound effects!
a player's guide to get your group in the right mindset for Morsain's madness!
beautiful artwork by famed illustrator Mates Laurentiu!
isometric maps by the talented Tommi Salama!
fairy magic and spells by Wolfgang Baur as one of our earliest (of many) celebrity designer contributions!
one of Endzeitgeist's favorite adventure modules but given the deluxe treatment to be a premium quality hardcover book!


Take a look at the wonderfully crafted video by Jonathan G. Nelson and Stephen Yeardley, then get in your pledge for a book that promises to be an experience like no other!


----------



## Mike Myler (Jul 11, 2014)

I forgot to mention: the project is a staff pick!


----------



## Mike Myler (Jul 17, 2014)

*Snow White* has reached the first funding goal and is close to unlocking the first stretch goal (some sweet custom dice)!

Come check out this fantastic project!


----------

